# SOG Toilet fitting



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

I have a Thetford C200 loo and I'm thinking about fitting a SOG 'ventilator'. Has anyone done this - exactly what's involved? Apart from not needing any chemicals I understand ordinary loo paper can be used. And how often do the filters need replacing and what do they cost?

Any experiences, suggestions, comments on SOG would be very welcome.

Ray


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please don't park upwind of us ! Our only experiences of these has been smelly !

(We always use ordinary toilet paper. The only criterion I use when buying for the van is not to choose too fat a roll as it won't fit on the holder. We've not had any problems in very many years.)

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Sog would be very welcome.
Ray[/quote]
Hi Ray,

Why? :? 

I know the Sog devotees will say they are the best thing since sliced bread, but I fail to see any significant advantage . . . and can easily detect several disadvantages, especially when camped next to one which hasn't had its filter changed within living memory!! 8O 8O

The "Green" argument no longer holds water, since there are plenty of "green" bog fluids available now, and Grizzley's famous Bio Washing Liquid is so cheap the cost is not worth bothering about. :roll: (In fact it's difficult to find a non-green fluid.)

Far less pongy when emptying a "normal" system. Less to go wrong. The work of moments to chuck in a drop of fluid. Ordinary bog roll works fine.

I just can't see either the point or the attraction of a Sog. :?

No doubt my sadly deficient education will be redressed in due course, but it's certainly not on my wish list!! 8O

Dave *


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we've had one for 4 years (or more?) - easy to fit in about an hour. We do not use any chemicals, and definitely do not pong - either in or out (Dave - we'll park up next to you next week!!). The only time we had a problem with smells was last year, and that was found to be the main seal on the Thetford, not the Sog. We change the filter every 12 months or so, costs about £8 or so.
I dump the loo daily now, whether it needs it or not (!), not too heavy :lol:, and of course don't have the cost of chemicals. Yes, we use ordinary bog paper (but we did that before having the sog anyway :roll: ) The built in fan comes on when the flap is open, so any smells in the bowl are extracted (through the filter) rather than spreading round the 'van :roll: .


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_The built in fan comes on when the flap is open, so any smells in the bowl are extracted (through the filter) rather than spreading round the 'van _

That is the main advantage for us.

We use Bio as well, so the best of both worlds.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We have used a Sog for several years and I agree entirely with Mike, Alan.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Bio Washing up liquid*

Dave/Grizzly,

OK, what's the 'Famous Bio' bit? Think I'm missing something here....

Ray


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bio Washing up liquid*



rayhook said:


> Dave/Grizzly,
> 
> OK, what's the 'Famous Bio' bit? Think I'm missing something here....
> 
> Ray


Tesco's Value Concentrated Biological Laundry Liquid: a 1 litre bottle costs about 90p and does about 30 cassette changes. You can also do the laundry with it !

No smells in the van but then we never had smells in the van from the toilet when we used any other liquid.

G


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Bio liquids*

Grizzly,

Thanks - I'll give it a try. While we're away in August/September I'll also try out the French & Spanish equivalents and do a post on how I get on when we return.

Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Grizz

We have used the ultimate cheapo from Aldi - they almost pay you to take it away!! 8O :lol:

Seems to work fine, and a dollop down the sink helps a lot in preventing grey waste whiffs in this wonderful hot weather. Presumably it also helps prevent grease build-up on the internal walls of the tank.

And . . . you can do the washing with it. 

Nearly as versatile as your equally famous bucket :!:

(_Don't ask Ray . . . she will tell you anyway_!! :lol: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Bio Washing Up Liquid*



Grizzly said:


> rayhook said:
> 
> 
> > Dave/Grizzly,
> ...


Shot up-to £1.65 now.

TM


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We use brewers yeast tablets.
Place 3 in the cassette they are inexpensive, light in weight non spill
and very effective
Kev


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Still Good Value*

Even at the higher price the Tesco's offering is till good value. With Thetford chemical (usually the green) we used to get calcium build up inside the loo & the only really effective way to remove it was by 'chiselling' it out with a long screwdriver. Used the Tesco Bio last year for 3 months in France without any similar build up, so will stay with that until I hear of something better.

Those yeast tablets sound interesting, I can imagine all that fermentation..........

Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We use those Thetford blue T bag things, makes everything smell nice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We use those Thetford blue T bag things, makes everything smell nice.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

We use Almat Bio from Aldi with ordinary toilet rolls. I empty the cassette daily. Been doing this for over a year now with no problems and no smell. Really cheap and the cassette inners are kept really clean.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

GG222 said:


> ... Been doing this for over a year now ...


Before anyone says, no, not continuously for 365+ days!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have fitted SOG on previous motorcaravans and found them to be reliable and efficient. I have never noticed smells outside due to the SOG, admittedly it can be a bit smelly when emptying. Unfortunately I cannot fit one on the Wildax.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Still Good Value*



rayhook said:


> .... we used to get calcium build up inside the loo & the only really effective way to remove it was by 'chiselling' it out with a long screwdriver. Ray


I used some vinegar (the left-overs from jars of gherkins) on a couple of occsions as a loo 'chemical'. I was impressed by its ability to neutralise smells and also to work away at some of those calcium lumps.

I intend to pursue this experiment when we get home in about a month's time. We normally use cheap fabric conditioner which we are also very happy with and have always used ordinary toilet rolls.

JohnW


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GG222 said:


> We use Almat Bio from Aldi with ordinary toilet rolls. I empty the cassette daily. Been doing this for over a year now with no problems and no smell. Really cheap and the cassette inners are kept really clean.


What quantity do do use?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Still Good Value*



Wizzo said:


> rayhook said:
> 
> 
> > .... we used to get calcium build up inside the loo & the only really effective way to remove it was by 'chiselling' it out with a long screwdriver. Ray
> ...


Hi John, If you are still passing those calcium lumps I'd see the Doctor.

I found the best feature of the SOG is that when installed you have a permanent external vent for the tank. Any gasses produced when you are driving round in hot weather are vented externally and not into the vans interior.


----------



## yarpie (Dec 12, 2008)

*Sog*

Of course you get a smell in the van when using the old chemical routine, as soon as you open the slide, odours will always waft, either chemical or biological! With the sog the downdraught through the slide opening just will not allow any upward fume movement!
I have fitted 2 and it is pretty straight forward, the instructions are good, but you can always give the provider of the kit -down in the west country I think- a quick call.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Still Good Value*



BillCreer said:


> Hi John, If you are still passing those calcium lumps I'd see the Doctor.
> I found the best feature of the SOG is that when installed you have a permanent external vent for the tank. Any gasses produced when you are driving round in hot weather are vented externally and not into the vans interior.


Hi Bill, I'm much better now thanks - taking more beer with it these days  

And as for any gasses produced when driving round in hot weather, I always travel with the driver's window open :lol: :lol:

JohnW


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Still Good Value*



Wizzo said:


> rayhook said:
> 
> 
> > .... we used to get calcium build up inside the loo & the only really effective way to remove it was by 'chiselling' it out with a long screwdriver. Ray
> ...


Hi John, If you are still passing those calcium lumps I'd see the Doctor.

I found the best feature of the SOG is that when installed you have a permanent external vent for the tank. Any gasses produced when you are driving round in hot weather are vented externally and not into the vans interior.


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

If you can, run the vent through the roof. The SOG in my Concorde Charisma is so installed (at the factory) and, for me and my wife, it is the singular most useful addition to the van. The vent, being high up does not cause smells to drift around at 'nose level' so doesn't cause bad odours to offend other people. Also, a charcoal filter is not fitted nor required, saving on costs and maintenance. The van always smells sweet inside (no nasty-nifs or chemical smells whatsoever). Highly recommended.

(I would not like a SOG vented through the side of my van via a charcoal filter, however).


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

If you can, run the vent through the roof. The SOG in my Concorde Charisma is so installed (at the factory) and, for me and my wife, it is the singular most useful addition to the van. The vent, being high up does not cause smells to drift around at 'nose level' so doesn't cause bad odours to offend other people. Also, a charcoal filter is not fitted nor required, saving on costs and maintenance. The van always smells sweet inside (no nasty-nifs or chemical smells whatsoever). Highly recommended.

(I would not like a SOG vented through the side of my van via a charcoal filter, however).


----------

